# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  giúp đỡ biến tần với các bác ơi

## ít nói

lâu rồi em ko chơi cnc. rảnh gom đồ ráp cái máy chơi bỗng dưng ko set nổi em biến tần 
mã holip c100 
 3 tham số đã set là 
c01.20 0.75kw
c01.22 220v 
c01 .23 là 400hz 
vậy mà qua màn hình chính vẫn hiện có 50hz
em điều khiển motor 800w 400hz 


chiên gia nào giúp em với hậu tạ card điện thoại
dạ cám ơn

----------


## Thaocodientu2009

> lâu rồi em ko chơi cnc. rảnh gom đồ ráp cái máy chơi bỗng dưng ko set nổi em biến tần 
> mã holip c100 
>  3 tham số đã set là 
> c01.20 0.75kw
> c01.22 220v 
> c01 .23 là 400hz 
> vậy mà qua màn hình chính vẫn hiện có 50hz
> em điều khiển motor 800w 400hz 
> 
> ...



Bác set thêm vài thông số nữa 
C01.55=220v
C01.56=400Hz
C04.19=400Hz
C01.00=0

----------


## bientanservoplc

Bác có tài liệu này cho mình xin với nhé.

----------

